# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Clownfish suddenly not eating

## luyisamor

Dear all,

i had recently just started to keep a Marine Tank. i got 1 pair of Clown fish. 2 weeks ago. when i bring this cute little Nemo back. they are doing well and whenever i came near the tank and remove my cover. they will know i am going to feed them.

Recently, i added a new DIY light diffusers into the tank to put my coral. since then, they have not been eating. anyone can advice me what wrong? is it because of the new added DIY item. but previously i had also added a pot. they are doing fine too. 

My pair of Nemo had been 3 days not eating. i also notice both the Nemo had the same condition. their mouth will keep open and close.

i intend to remove my DIY and coral to see if this is really the cause of it. but still

need your advice.

thanks.

----------


## luyisamor

Updates. 

I have remove the DIY light diffusers. However, one of the Nemo still does not eat. Another 1 is swimming at my of the corner up and down. I had done some research and it seem that this is normal. As long as when I feed her and she rush for the food. I am happy.

But 1 of my Nemo has passed away. Even after remove. He does not eat like other Nemo. So sad.

They use to be together, play and sleep but now she is alone. I will need to get a new accompany for her. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## BFG

Have you check your water parameter? 
How long was the tank cycled?
Are both fishes the same species?

----------


## luyisamor

Did not have the equipment to check. 

Cycle for 1 month already.

should be the same. I look at it the same. But the lfs said 1 of it is more expensive kind.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## BFG

But how do you know your salinity is at the right level?

----------


## luyisamor

I have the measuring tube for measuring salinity. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## luyisamor

2nd pic is my current set.

sorry. i use hp to take so the photo is not clear. i will try to get a better picture.

2015080.jpg2015082.jpg

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Maybe the clownfishes are scared of the pink cartoon octopus in the background... they keep thinking got predator constantly looking over them?  :Grin: 

Seriously though, running an empty tank for 1 month doesn't mean its actually cycled, and if you have not checked the parameters, it'll all be guesswork. Ammonia could be accumulating and affecting the fishes, hence they start to show signs of stress.

----------


## erikokelf

If you could, go get test kit to check for nitrite and ammonia. Suspect the tank might not be properly cycled.
Clownfish is one of the easiest fish in marine hobby so if they are not feeding, it may be some issue going on with your parameter.

----------


## luyisamor

> If you could, go get test kit to check for nitrite and ammonia. Suspect the tank might not be properly cycled.
> Clownfish is one of the easiest fish in marine hobby so if they are not feeding, it may be some issue going on with your parameter.


Yes. i will get 1 soon. anyway just to update. as mention in my 2nd reply. after I remove the light diffusers. the Nemo has went back to normal condition. when I go near the tank. he will shake his tail and wait for me to feed him.

I had introduction a blue fish also. lfs say is ok to put together with the Nemo. so far both the fish are eating well.

----------

